
Why Tactile Intelligence Is the Future of Robotic Grasping - kensai
http://spectrum.ieee.org/automaton/robotics/robotics-hardware/why-tactile-intelligence-is-the-future-of-robotic-grasping
======
kensai
Bottom line:

"Vision is simply not suited to the nature of the problem: grasping tasks are
a matter of contact and forces, which cannot be monitored by vision. At best,
vision can inform the robot about finger configurations that are likely to
succeed, but in the end a robot needs tactile information."

